# Maximum voltage for Carrera 1/43 cars?



## Cuda-TA (Feb 16, 2009)

I am building a 2 lane track from Carrera 1/43 scale track. Does anyone know the maximum voltage I can use without hurting the motors??? The track will be approx. 50 feet.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

No clue, sorry.

Is there any type of warning labels with the cars or set? Or maybe an FAQ section on the manufacturer website?

Good Luck and have fun and don't forget to post some pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Cuda,

If I remember correctly, the Carrera cars have the highest voltage - something like 16V for the 1/43 cars. But, I can tell you this, I run SCX and Carrera 1/43 cars on my 1/32 Scalextric track using the stock power pack - it puts out 19V to the track and none of my cars have had issues. I know that many have said you probably want it lower - 12V to 14V is probably ideal for the cars as when they get up to the full 19V or even 16V they are bit uncontrollable.

Hope that helps!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------

